# Not sweet itch but itchy :(



## irish_only (17 July 2016)

My mare, if I bring her in, rubs her main just in one place, and will also rub her tail and bottom furiously. I've tried all the various lotions and potions but really want to get to the bottom of it. She has been treated successfully for pin worm, and wears a fly rug and hood. She never did this as a youngster (I bred her) and probably started about 2 years ago (she is now 8). She tends to have a greasy mane, and if I wash her very thoroughly she then doesn't rub, but if I was to use this as a form of management I would need to wash every 4-5 days. Any ideas anyone? I am considering getting the vet out to see if they have any bright ideas.


----------



## irish_only (18 July 2016)

1375 views and not one comment. ANY ideas please?


----------



## JenHunt (18 July 2016)

is she too hot? 
My big lad is really itchy at this time of year, and he's a million times worse if he's hot. He's also really greasy, but washing him doesn't help him


----------



## alfiesowner (18 July 2016)

Could it be an allergy or dry skin? If she's just had pin worm and this caused itchiness, perhaps her skin has become dry and irritated from all the itching. 

Did the vet confirm treatment was successful? As it can sometimes take up to a year to be completely gone and unfortunately it has a pesky habit of coming back.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 July 2016)

Have you changed her routine recently? Different grazing/different field? Change in feed? 

I've got a Sweet Itchy cob and he does exactly this, i.e. rubs tail, mane & bum (and anything else!) if his sweet itch is bothering him at all.

I keep him covered up in a Rambo Sweet Itch Hoody rug and feed Brewers Yeast, Linseed, Cider Vinegar & Clivers. I'd be inclined to try covering this mare up in a good covering rug to see if that improves the situation; that way you've at least eliminated biting insects/Sweet Itch.

With my sweet itchy boy I avoid like the plague garlic and mollassed food; he has Dengie Hi Fi Lite/Mollasses free.

Dunno whether it might help to try something like "Simple Systems" feed as theirs is supposed to be good for horses with allergies/problems etc. Tho it IS expensive!!

If you've eliminated all else OP I'd be inclined to get the vet out and have some bloods taken: you can test for common allergens like cullicoides midge saliva and that way at least you'd know what's what.


----------



## irish_only (20 July 2016)

JenHunt said:



			is she too hot? 
My big lad is really itchy at this time of year, and he's a million times worse if he's hot. He's also really greasy, but washing him doesn't help him
		
Click to expand...

Sadly no, she will do it in the winter too.


----------



## irish_only (20 July 2016)

alfiesowner said:



			Could it be an allergy or dry skin? If she's just had pin worm and this caused itchiness, perhaps her skin has become dry and irritated from all the itching. 

No, in every other way she is really healthy.

Did the vet confirm treatment was successful? As it can sometimes take up to a year to be completely gone and unfortunately it has a pesky habit of coming back.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, definitely sorted. It was interesting though that when I worm her she doesn't rub her neck for a few days.


----------



## Kylara (20 July 2016)

A new schooling client's pony is all over itchy - bum, neck, shoulders. She told me he was always itchy so not new. I've given him a few baths already as he's greasy and was covered in orange sand, now much cleaner but still itchy - so muhc so that if you pat one of his itchy areas or stroke it he is in heaven. Very odd. Not SI, no scurf, so the only thing I can think of is an allergy or a skin condition I can't think of. If he continues being a menace with his new routine of bath every week, I might hibisrcub him all over, or grab some deosect, and if no improvement I'll be getting the vet to take a look next time he's around. He never breaks the skin,but lots of hair is shedding, think he may be prepping for a moult!

So not much help, but I'd try deosect shampoo for a few weeks and if no response get vet in to have a look/test etc


----------



## irish_only (20 July 2016)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Have you changed her routine recently? Different grazing/different field? Change in feed? 

No, all the same.

I've got a Sweet Itchy cob and he does exactly this, i.e. rubs tail, mane & bum (and anything else!) if his sweet itch is bothering him at all.

I keep him covered up in a Rambo Sweet Itch Hoody rug and feed Brewers Yeast, Linseed, Cider Vinegar & Clivers. I'd be inclined to try covering this mare up in a good covering rug to see if that improves the situation; that way you've at least eliminated biting insects/Sweet Itch.

She looks like a Trojan horse. Fly rug with tummy thingy, fly mask too. Just legs and nose visible 

With my sweet itchy boy I avoid like the plague garlic and mollassed food; he has Dengie Hi Fi Lite/Mollasses free.

Dunno whether it might help to try something like "Simple Systems" feed as theirs is supposed to be good for horses with allergies/problems etc. Tho it IS expensive!!

I only feed very boring high fibre nuts and either a grass chaff or my own chopped hay. She's too 'well' to have grass nuts. 

If you've eliminated all else OP I'd be inclined to get the vet out and have some bloods taken: you can test for common allergens like cullicoides midge saliva and that way at least you'd know what's what.
		
Click to expand...

I think this might have to be the route to go down. I don't have the vets out at every end and turn but am flummoxed with this, and she is such a darling, and typically the only one I have kept by my old stallion who we said goodbye to after 25 years


----------



## irish_only (20 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			A new schooling client's pony is all over itchy - bum, neck, shoulders. She told me he was always itchy so not new. I've given him a few baths already as he's greasy and was covered in orange sand, now much cleaner but still itchy - so muhc so that if you pat one of his itchy areas or stroke it he is in heaven. Very odd. Not SI, no scurf, so the only thing I can think of is an allergy or a skin condition I can't think of. If he continues being a menace with his new routine of bath every week, I might hibisrcub him all over, or grab some deosect, and if no improvement I'll be getting the vet to take a look next time he's around. He never breaks the skin,but lots of hair is shedding, think he may be prepping for a moult!

So not much help, but I'd try deosect shampoo for a few weeks and if no response get vet in to have a look/test etc
		
Click to expand...

I tried deosect fly repellent and she reacted really badly to it, shivering and completely stressed out at the effect on her skin. She is a very sensitive soul.


----------



## Kylara (20 July 2016)

Hmmm. Maybe ask the vet for a vet grade mite/bug/flea killing shampoo type thing? 

It could also be a learned behaviour thing so keeping her in a space where itching is not possible to break the cycle? (electric fenced field etc)


----------



## xgemmax (20 July 2016)

My old boy was like this and turns out he had an allergy to the alfalfa in his chaff - dengie molasses free. Might be worth considering if she is fed anything with alfalfa in. He stopped itching completely after about a week of being on a plain oat straw chaff


----------



## Slightlyconfused (20 July 2016)

I know this sounds extreme but have you tried hogging her? 

This is what I have had to do to one if my, he gets very itchy if he gets hot he is so much better hogged and in the winter no neck rugs on him.


----------



## irish_only (20 July 2016)

xgemmax said:



			My old boy was like this and turns out he had an allergy to the alfalfa in his chaff - dengie molasses free. Might be worth considering if she is fed anything with alfalfa in. He stopped itching completely after about a week of being on a plain oat straw chaff 

Click to expand...

Don't feed Alfa A for exactly that reason. I had another horse who would come out in weepy lumps on it, and decided nothing needs 40% protein chap.


----------



## irish_only (20 July 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			I know this sounds extreme but have you tried hogging her? 

This is what I have had to do to one if my, he gets very itchy if he gets hot he is so much better hogged and in the winter no neck rugs on him.
		
Click to expand...

Can't!! Would love to but I show her.


----------



## tda (20 July 2016)

see the post for stinky stuff


----------



## irish_only (20 July 2016)

tda said:



			see the post for stinky stuff
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the key ingredient is neem oil - I've tried it, plus it's greasy.


----------



## sjp1 (9 August 2016)

Possibly much too late a reply but mine was constantly itching his bottom - in fact the last time he did it, he took the skin off his bottom.  He is fed Agrobs (below 10% sugar and starch combined), has a Forage Plus Mineral Balancer and the last time he did it was out at night and in during the day.  He also did it when he was on box rest 24/7 after a massive injury.  

It has just struck me that he has stopped doing this - he was diagnosed with navicular and I have had his shoes taken off.  The only difference other than the shoes is that I have stopped feeding the yard haylage and have swapped him onto Timothy Haylage (am using the Marksway for the last two weeks) - hadn't had the yard haylage analysed but it has rye and clover in it so thats what made me swap as obviously with no shoes on I need to do my best to reduce sugar and starch as much as possible.

Just a thought - I see from other old posts that sugar/starch can cause horses to be more prone to sweet itch.


----------



## oldjumper (11 August 2016)

Why do you think it's not sweet itch? Sounds very like it.


----------



## BlackVelvet (11 August 2016)

My sweet itch horse was always worse when he had a greasy mane and tail. I used to fully wash his mane and tail every week and then put fly spray on, never bothered with any creams etc as they seemed to make him worse! He had a rambo sweet itch hoodie on. We pretty much eliminated the itching, baldness and sores using this method, obviously him being covered most of the time stops them being bitten in the first place!


----------



## MadisonBelle (11 August 2016)

irish_only said:



			My mare, if I bring her in, rubs her main just in one place, and will also rub her tail and bottom furiously. I've tried all the various lotions and potions but really want to get to the bottom of it. She has been treated successfully for pin worm, and wears a fly rug and hood. She never did this as a youngster (I bred her) and probably started about 2 years ago (she is now 8). She tends to have a greasy mane, and if I wash her very thoroughly she then doesn't rub, but if I was to use this as a form of management I would need to wash every 4-5 days. Any ideas anyone? I am considering getting the vet out to see if they have any bright ideas.
		
Click to expand...

My mare is the same....... Use NEEM OIL!!! Works with mine (who has since been diagnosed with sweet itch)!!  She only itches mane and tail.....................


----------

